# install LED's in a GP9..??



## breezy8 (Jun 21, 2012)

Is there a thread w/ pic's on how to install a Tsuanmi DCC decoder ANDLED LIGHTS..??in a GP9 or sim. engine..???


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Who made the GP9?
What # decoder did you get?
What speaker did you get?
What size LED's and resistors do you have?


----------



## breezy8 (Jun 21, 2012)

blue box GP9, T1000 EMD 567 first, 5/8 x 1 soundtraxx speaker, & I am looking atthe "www.ngineering.com" 2x3mm Super incandescent LED with a 720/.288 resistor per LED.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Athearn BB's are easy. I would suggest 1.4 MM LED's, they will fit right into the holes without any alterations. 3mm are large and clucky but will work just attach to the lenses with a spot of hot melt glue, Sounds like you got the 810112, you could have gone with the 810113, it's just a larger version and will fit 99% of the BB installs. but the one you got will work.

First you will need to remove the motor, great time to put screw motor mounts on it, slowly remove the Copper brush clips off the motor (springs under clips), Cut the two tabs that connect the bottom clip to the frame, solder wires to the ends of the clips reattach to the motor, Put a piece of Kaptan tape over the bottom brush clip so that it can not touch the frame, if it does the decoder is toast, reinstall motor.
On the top of the motor put a piece of double stick foam tape and stick the decoder to the top of the motor, making note of front.
Solder one wire to each of the trucks tabs that used to go to the metal strip on the top of the motor. Either tap a screw into the frame for the other power pickup or solder to the old light bracket, or even better yet pull the trucks a solder a wire to the tab that connects to the frame on the top of the truck.
Connect those wires to the decoder and connect the 2 motor wires, normally the bottom of the motor is the (-) and top is the (+).
Put that on the track and test. If it runs backwards swap the motor wires.

Solder one resistor (640-1K ohm) per LED, (IE, 2 LED's on the front put 2 resistors onto the tab) the negative FOF,FOR, F6,F6 tabs, the negative common will connect directly to the LED.

You will need to either get or make a speaker box to put the speaker into the top back of the body. I install all my speakers with the baffle pointed into the baffle and get great sound doing that. attach that speaker into the box covering the 4 corner holes, attach speaker and enclosure to the top rear of the body, Wire the speaker to the decoder.
Done.

P.s. And I sell all of the install parts for cheaper than just about anyone.


----------

